# African Pygmy Hedgehog



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello!

I've been wanting to get an African Pygmy Hedgehog for ages, and am now seriously thinking about it.
I'm only just starting to do the proper research, so any advice would be great!
My main question is how much they cost to keep. I've found a few varying answers to this on the web so I'm not sure what a ballpark figure would be.

Thanks in advance for any tips and help!


----------

